# Allergic to hummus?



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

DS loves hummus. He's a very picky eater, so I love that he loves hummus. Well, after he eats it, the skin around his mouth becomes very red. There are no other symptoms. He has no food sensitivities, he never has. What could be the cause of this? Sesame?

Here's a pic of it: http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t...April08001.jpg


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

What are all the ingredients in it?

(eta: he's super cute, by the way







)


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Probably the sesame or maybe even the beans... Is it just plain hummus?

He's a cutie, btw!


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Most times it is roasted garlic, today it was plain. The ingredients are chickpeas, sesame, garlic, lemon, salt.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I would try introducing each ingredient indivdually (maybe just by rubbing it on his cheek?). DS used to get like that from bananas as an infant, we realised he handled banana bread okay one day, so eventually tried bananas again as a toddler and he had no reactions.

Try each ingredient, and hope that he grows out of it. I would take the sign of a rash as meaning he shouldn't be having whatever's causing it right now.


----------



## snitker79 (Apr 7, 2007)

My dd was having similar food reactions, including cinnamin flax oil. I started taking her to a chiropractor who was an applied kinesiologist. He tested her to common "allergens" by smell or taste and then found where in her back/spine it was activating and then adjusted that area. She hasn't reacted to the flax since and sometimes she still reacts to food by showing slight red bumps on her face. It first it was a large area like you ds, but now it only shows up as a few bumps and then lessens over the next few hours/days.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Ds has this when their is lemon added to homus, which is usual. He gets a red ring around his mouth from tomatoes, cucumber, oranges, lemons and limes, kiwi's...anything citrus or highly acidic.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

It's probably the lemon juice. It's very acidic. Does the redness fade soon after washing his face? Have you tried giving him a few veggy chips or a spoon so he can scoop it into his mouth? My DD usually scoops the hummus into her mouth. She still likes getting it all over her hands. Does your DS like plain chickpeas? He might if he likes hummus. My DD loves them.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Are you making it homemade?


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssh* 
It's probably the lemon juice. It's very acidic. Does the redness fade soon after washing his face? Have you tried giving him a few veggy chips or a spoon so he can scoop it into his mouth? My DD usually scoops the hummus into her mouth. She still likes getting it all over her hands. Does your DS like plain chickpeas? He might if he likes hummus. My DD loves them.

It goes away quickly. He gets wheat crackers to dip in there, but likes to use his fingers. Even with a spoon, it would end up all over his face.

I haven't given him plain chickpeas. My guess is he would spit, make a face, and throw them at me. He is very picky and anything unfamiliar he chucks it!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
Are you making it homemade?

no


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

If you roast come cooked (canned is fine) chickpeas in the oven, they are delicious. You might be able to get him to eat them that way.


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

This happens to my daughter when she eats hummus. None of the ingredients bother her individually but acidic things do cause her to have the rash. As long as hes not uncomfortable and it fades quickly I would say don't worry about it.


----------



## cyndimo (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a friend who's son is allergic to peanuts and reacts to Trader Joe's hummus. He's Ok with the brand from Whole Foods or with home made.
Perhaps your DS is allergic to something that shares equipment with the hummus? Maybe you could try another brand. Or (she says even though she buys it in stores too!) hummus is super easy to make with canned beans and tahini in a jar!
Good luck!
Cyndi


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks like lemon juice. DD and I both have sensitivities to acidic foods and we both get reactions like that. Doesn't stop us from eating it though.









He is a cutie!


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks like my kids do when they eat hummus!









The redness was pretty harsh with mine when they had a very strong garlic hummus and barely noticable when they ate plain, so I attributed it to the garlic oil on their sensitive skin (they're prone to reactions anyway).

Thank God for hummus - what a great source of protein for my picky eaters!!!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Since you aren't making it homemade it could be a perservative or additive that he is reacting to. I'd try making some from scratch and see if that clears it up.


----------



## maxsmum (Nov 29, 2006)

i second the citrus, ds gets the same thing


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

I actually have a friend who's allergic to legumes.....which is even MORE sucky since he's Palestinian. A palestinian boy who can't eat hummus is sad indeed.

I'm thinking its the lemon juice though. Does he act cranky after at all? If my friend has beans, his stomach hurts.

XOXO
B


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hopefulfaith* 
Thank God for hummus - what a great source of protein for my picky eaters!!!


----------



## aidansmama (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm with the other ladies.I bet its the lemon. My son has a mild lemon allergy and the same thing happens to him.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Seasame seeds are a big allergin.

I would be careful. A toddler on another board I go to had an anaphalatic reaction to the seasame seeds in hummus. Sounds like your DS has a mild allergy, but it could become worse.

DS had a mild allergy to egg which he has grown out of, and he would get a red rash around his mouth.


----------



## boadhagh (Sep 19, 2007)

Might be the garlic, as well.

I have to be sure to wash my hands really well after dealing with raw garlic, otherwise I get a horrible, itchy rash on my hands.


----------



## karin95 (Jun 30, 2006)

Very likely it's a reaction to the lemon/acidity. That's very common and is not actually a true allergy.
Test it out by giving him oranges or homemade lemonade or something and see if he gets the same rash. Or just rub it on his lips/mouth, like someone suggested.


----------



## AnnaLaughs (Jul 10, 2003)

DD reacted to hummus but she is allergic to soy and chickpeas are cross reactive. After that we shy away from all legumes. She is allergic to peanuts,too so another reason all legumes are off limits here.


----------



## attachedmomto3 (Mar 19, 2007)

this happens to my ds too. i think it's the sesame.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Sesame is highly allergenic. Also, garbanzo beans are in the same family as soy and peanuts. My daughter is allergic to soy and recently outgrew a peanut allergy and her face was the same way when she ate hummus. As a result, we don't eat hummus anymore. If his skin is inflammed, then how is his intestines?


----------



## hugosmoma (Nov 19, 2001)

you've gotten a lot of responses -- a lot of good information. i have two hummus fans. my vote is lemon. and i agree to wipe some lemon juice (dilute it in water first a bit in case this is what is irritating him) on his cheek. if it is red from the lemon, it may not be an allergy, it could just be from the acid. certainly, i'd attempt to figure it out, hummus is a great food!


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

I just stumbled on this thread because my son is getting similar red areas on his face after eating some hummus we got at a restaurant. He loves garbanzos plain, so I know it's not the chickpeas. Were you able to figure out whether it's the sesame or the lemon? My son gets these red marks that disappear within an hour or less.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

ds is allegirc to seasme. It makes him the angry-est baby in the world and then he vomits.

if you think it could be seasme, try bobbi's hummus if you can it, it is made without the tahini.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmk1* 
I just stumbled on this thread because my son is getting similar red areas on his face after eating some hummus we got at a restaurant. He loves garbanzos plain, so I know it's not the chickpeas. Were you able to figure out whether it's the sesame or the lemon? My son gets these red marks that disappear within an hour or less.

No, I never did figure it out. I've tried different brands, haven't made my own. It is mild, it sure doesn't seem to bother him, and it goes away pretty quickly.


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

DD looked like that too. Fine when she ate neatly and didn't get it all over her face, all rashy when she got it on her cheeks. She has a dairy allergy and so I was worried she had another allergy. So I put a dab on my face and a dab on DH's to see what would happen. We had the same reaction as her, so I didn't worry about it. I figure some things (like garlic or lemon juice) are always goint to irritate your skin.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I would also guess the sesame or the lemon juice. I found a recipe once for hummos with yogurt. I'll try to look for it again...


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
No, I never did figure it out. I've tried different brands, haven't made my own. It is mild, it sure doesn't seem to bother him, and it goes away pretty quickly.









Sounds like lemon juice. Hummus is so easy to make and way cheaper than buying it.

1 can chickpeas, drained and liquid reserved (garbanzo beans) or 1 cup dried, soaked overnight and cooked until soft
1 tbsp tahin (sesame paste), optional
2 cloves finely chopped garlic
1-2 tsp lemon juice, optional
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Salt to taste

Mash all together in a bowl or whirl in a food processor or Magic Bullet until desired consistency, adding EVOO and reserved liquid from chickpeas as needed.

For a change in taste, you can add ground cumin, roasted red peppers, artichoke hearts, olive paste, or oregano. I also like to add Cavender's Greek Seasoning sometimes or a blend of Middle Eastern spices available from The World Market.

FYI--cooked chickpeas freeze really well, so if you want to cook a batch of them but only want to use a little for hummus, you can put the rest in a freezer bag and store in the freezer until ready to use. Or you can divide them up into ice cube trays and freeze for one-serving cubes later on. Especially helpful if you have a Magic Bullet or mini food processor and want to make it fresh each time.


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettymom* 
DD looked like that too. Fine when she ate neatly and didn't get it all over her face, all rashy when she got it on her cheeks. She has a dairy allergy and so I was worried she had another allergy. So I put a dab on my face and a dab on DH's to see what would happen. We had the same reaction as her, so I didn't worry about it. I figure some things (like garlic or lemon juice) are always goint to irritate your skin.

This is such a great idea; I had to try it myself. I put some of the hummus on my face and let it sit for 10 min. I had a red spot after I washed it off, not as bright as my son's, but still pretty visible. I'm going to try to just give him some tahini paste, just to make sure it's not the sesame. He's had sesame seeds before, without a problem, but in the tahini, they're ground up, so I thought it may be different from having a whole seed that doesn't even get processed by his system yet.


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm going with lemon. We have to watch dd with citrus because she gets rashy too.


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

You can substitute peanut butter for tahini also, if there is an allergy.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
Since you aren't making it homemade it could be a perservative or additive that he is reacting to. I'd try making some from scratch and see if that clears it up.

Agreed.

My ds1 got the same rash as a toddler if I had store-bought hummus. When I made it from scratch, though, he was fine.

ETA: I use the same recipe Turkish Kate posted.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

My vote is tahini. It's SOOOOO easy to make hummus at home, we always make it minus the tahini (though Ilana can have it now so we're o.k.).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NewMama2007* 
You can substitute peanut butter for tahini also, if there is an allergy.

I'm not sure it's the best idea to substitute another high allergen food for another.


----------



## jesbentink (Sep 5, 2008)

My son gets this same rash! I need to find the time to make some on my own because he loves it but I'm thinking its the sasame oil or tahini. I like the idea of making it with yogurt though. I'm sure it would make it creamy!


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought some plain tahini today, no preservatives or additives, just sesame paste. Not very yummy by itself, but I got ds to take a little bit of it. So far, no rash! I'm pretty sure then it must've been the lemon juice in the tahini (or possibly some additive) irritating his skin right where he rubbed it on his face.


----------

